# Baby Jesus gets a surprise cuddle...



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

My MIL sent me an email this morning with the attached photo. The email said:

*[FONT=&quot]A Nativity Scene was erected in a church yard. 
During the night[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]the folks came across this scene.
An abandoned dog was looking for a comfortable, protected place to sleep[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]*





*[FONT=&quot]He chose baby Jesus as his comfort. [/FONT]*




*[FONT=&quot]No one had the heart to send him away so he was there all night.
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]We should all have the good sense of this dog and curl [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]up in Jesus' lap from time to time.


[/FONT]*


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my god. I would have taken that dog home. Did anyone take him home?

This is heartbreaking and literally tearing me up.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That is the cutest thing I have ever seen. (The good shepherd and the Good Shepherd - how appropriate.) Hopefully, if no one had the heart to send him away, they had the heart to take him home....or maybe he was just lost and then found.


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

I really don't know what happened to the dog. It was an email that was forwarded to her and I posted everything that was in the email here. I did think it was adorable that the puppy curled up in the nativity scene. I hope they took the puppy home too! I just don't know.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

oh how precious. That dog definatley deserves to be blessed. Made me teary. I would have taken the dog in and loved it like no other. Maybe that was a test, from god, to see if anyone would do the right thing...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I thought I had seen this story before!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/143062-jesus.html


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

WOW what a great story and just heart warming picture.


----------

